# Madone 7.0 Spotted



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Velonews article and pics of the new Madone 7.0
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/06/bikes-and-tech/spotted-all-new-trek-madone-7_222357


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that is really underwhelming..
cant see this selling very well, but have been wrong many times before...


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't care for the rear brake placement and its gonna be expensive! I'm to fat to care about a little bit of aero.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

the new madone got lots of tv time since andy schleck was off the back in the dauphine today. Atleast we got a good look at.

interesting to say the least, not what I expected. I was thinking a scott foil type aero frame or a cdale super6 evo type light weight frame. And not pretty like the current madone 6.

I do look forward to hearing what trek has to say. Maybe light and aero?


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty ugly.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

After watching the Dauphine I'm starting to like this ...
Aero, not conventional and I bet it will be darn light.
Possibly giving two options on their high end bikes? Can't wait until they launch their 2013s ...


----------



## trekstud2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the negativity of the comments on here and on the article. If one showed up at their house I am sure they would sent it back to WI and never ride it. Haha. I ride a 2011 5.9 Madone and haven't been on another bike that feels better so I can't imagine how sweet it would be to own this bike.


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

Series 6 will be full range or only the model ssl?


----------



## onefastbiker (Mar 23, 2012)

I could live with the cubist style chain-stays and a squared off down tubes; but the front forks off-set from the head tube is a deal-breaker. I'd wager that that awkward design feature will be changed in succeeding model years. In the meantime, it makes my 2011 Madone frame look that much BETTER!!


----------



## Matsushita (Mar 18, 2012)

How come he's in the small chain ring? This simply doesn't make any sense.


----------



## nelson4568 (May 28, 2012)

i would


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Matsushita said:


> How come he's in the small chain ring? This simply doesn't make any sense.


He might have just grabbed the bike from the rack where all the bikes that just got removed from the team trailer....the mechs probably just put the wheels on and set the bikes out.

That's my guess...

-r


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope they fix the way that for integrates with the head tube.. horrible looking.. I've always liked the madone but this one looks strange.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

+1. I'm hoping they have some amazing fork out there that has not been approved yet.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think the head-tube is meant to integrate with the top of the brake caliper, not the fork itself. It'll be really interesting to hear the real story on it. The Foil doesn't "look" very aero but the tests say it is. They're finding out all kinds of new things lately that seem to work on bikes if not on airplanes (Zipp Firecrest for example). It looks like it'll still be light, not much bulk at all.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Matsushita said:


> How come he's in the small chain ring? This simply doesn't make any sense.


Check the bikes in the background. They are all in the small ring. Plus now that he's riding Shimano he can actually use the small ring


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Some of the sculpting may appear a bit odd at this point, but I suspect all bikes will follow similar design routes in the near future. It's the next logical way to make "new" bikes. It's not a bad thing. Change is good.


----------



## zark (Aug 29, 2011)

Adrianinkc said:


> Pretty ugly.


2x

I also found these horrible Madone models of 2013, before then Domane a 6 or even the "old" 2012 Madone, this look great!


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

zark said:


> 2x
> 
> I also found these horrible Madone models of 2013, before then Domane a 6 or even the "old" 2012 Madone, this look great!


I didn't like it at first but it's growing on me.


----------



## oisiaa (Apr 10, 2012)

I think Trek went from having the best looking bike with the 2012 Madones to an average looking bike with the aero models.


----------

